# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Тамбов

## airwolf

И так начинаю выкладывать фотки из Тамбова  :Smile:  
Сразу выражаю огромное спасибо: Лёхе-Макар,Андрею-xerf, и всем форумчанам  :Rolleyes:   Фотки так себе сжимал каким-то фотошопом,которым совершенно не умею пользоваться-так что не взыщите. Если кому интересны оригиналы вышлю на мыл  :Smile:  
И так Марина Раскова.

----------


## airwolf

Почти бомбардировщик  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

:Smile:   Красивый всё-таки самолёт

----------


## airwolf

Калибровщик-покрасили своими силами за 2-а дня  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Он же-антоша  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

внутри пришлось больше смотреть чем фоткать  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Но как-же там всё-таки интересно.

----------


## airwolf

:Smile:   :Smile:  В Тамбове его называют лабораторией.

----------


## airwolf

:Smile:   И снова лаборатория  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

АН-12 Грелись на солнышке-среди них попадались и северяне  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Полярная звезда  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Ещё антончики  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Ещё антончики 26-е  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Снимал всё подряд  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Новая модель-АН-26 с элементами АН-24  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Thanks for sharing, airwolf!  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Amazing An-26 (red 54) and An-24 photos! 

Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

АН-24Б снимать не разрешили-готовили к вылету.

----------


## airwolf

Ещё антоны  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Усё беру тайм-аут  :Rolleyes:   продолжение следует!!!  :Smile:  
Телеканал Олимп!! Классная девчёнка!!! Весёлая!!!  :Biggrin:  
И вообще о Тамбова тёплые впечатления  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

The An-26 Red 58 seems to be freshly repainted. It looks nice.  :Smile: 

_The reporter is nice too!_

----------


## airwolf

> The An-26 Red 58 seems to be freshly repainted. It looks nice. 
> 
> _The reporter is nice too!_


 :Biggrin:   you are welcome   :Smile:

----------


## AC

*АТЛИЧНА!!! Е-ЩЁ! Е-ЩЁ!... :-)*

----------


## An-Z

airwolf - респект! Очень хорошие фотографии, унутрянки "лаборатории" ранее нигде не видывал, МОЛОДЕЦ!

----------


## airwolf

> airwolf - респект! Очень хорошие фотографии, унутрянки "лаборатории" ранее нигде не видывал, МОЛОДЕЦ!


Спасиба в краску вгоняете  :Smile:  
Фотки ТУшек-которые составляю основу авиабазы.

----------


## airwolf

:Smile:  борт командующего чем то там-я так и не запомнил чем  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Место штурмана просто улёт!!!

----------


## airwolf

Продолжаем  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

ещё фотки  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

и снова тушки  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Кстати слышал,чтопродают потихоньку УБЛ за кардон  :Mad:

----------


## airwolf

А красные со звёздами на консервации и подходить к ним строжайше запрещено-некоторые скоро будут облётывать  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

А вот музей Авиачасти  :Smile:   ИЛ-28

----------


## airwolf

МИГ-27 красавец просто  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Ещё экспонаты музея

----------


## airwolf

и ещё учебные и не только  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

СУ-25-да годы берут своё  :Frown:

----------


## airwolf

Осталось выложить тока полёты,но это в следующий раз  :Smile:   :Wink: 
Могу тока немного щас показать.

----------


## Foxhound

Браво, Браво! А предпоследнюю фотку на десктоп вообще однозначно, если б только формат адекватный был...

----------


## Micro

*airwolf*, спасибо! Ооочень интересные фотографии!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Калибровщик-покрасили своими силами за 2-а дня


Жаль... Я то думал его в заводе так покрасили... Полиняет ведь быстро в таком случае...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> АН-12 Грелись на солнышке-среди них попадались и северяне


Это бывший "северянин" -- он уже давно базируется на Тамбов...

----------


## Sergy

Спасибо, интересные фотографии!

----------


## AC

*Прекрасно, ув. airwolf!!! Отличная фотосессия!!!*
Хочу задать Вам несколько вопросов:
1) Какой таки бортовой № у "Амура"? На фото он неразличим (по крайней мере, на моем мониторе).
2) Какие еще именные УБЛ там были помимо "Амура" и "Десятины", которые видны на кадрах?
3) Кому это "за кордоном" понадобились наши УБЛ? Разве что в рамках Организации договора о коллективной безопасности (ОДКБ) киргизам или армянам каким-нибудь, которым тоже надо на чем-то своих генералов в Москву на совещания отправлять?
:-)

----------


## airwolf

> *Прекрасно, ув. airwolf!!! Отличная фотосессия!!!*
> Хочу задать Вам несколько вопросов:
> 1) Какой таки бортовой № у "Амура"? На фото он неразличим (по крайней мере, на моем мониторе).
> 2) Какие еще именные УБЛ там были помимо "Амура" и "Десятины", которые видны на кадрах?
> 3) Кому это "за кордоном" понадобились наши УБЛ? Разве что в рамках Организации договора о коллективной безопасности (ОДКБ) киргизам или армянам каким-нибудь, которым тоже надо на чем-то своих генералов в Москву на совещания отправлять?
> :-)


Спасиба ;)
1) у Амура бортовой №24
2) к сожалению не могу сказать так как кроме них ничего не видел а наглеть не стал,единственное что мне сказали,что все борта названы в честь рек России. Вот посмотрите фото за тот год может чего увидете  :Smile:  http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/tambov2006/tambov2006_01.htm
я углядел в том году Софрино,Урал и Печёру
3) Может и не УБЛ,но со слов служивых факт продаж имеет место быть-а самолёты переоборудуют в гражданские борта!

----------


## AC

> 1) у Амура бортовой №24


Спасиба!




> 2) к сожалению не могу сказать так как кроме них ничего не видел а наглеть не стал,единственное что мне сказали,что все борта названы в честь рек России.


Ага, особенно "Десятина" и "Софрино"...  :Biggrin:  




> Вот посмотрите фото за тот год может чего увидете  http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/tambov2006/tambov2006_01.htm
> я углядел в том году Софрино,Урал и Печёру


Да тот год то я видел, сайт Foxbat'a я хорошо знаю...  :Smile:  




> 3) Может и не УБЛ, но со слов служивых факт продаж имеет место быть - а самолёты переоборудуют в гражданские борта!


Там вот какой "факт" точно имел место быть -- пару лет назад Фрадков своим постановлением несколько УБЛ отписал Ингушетии на создание местной авиакомпании, но в Ингушетии они так и не появились...  :Confused:

----------


## airwolf

Полёты снимать совсем не умею  :Cool:   так что вот материальчик сырой!!!

----------


## airwolf

Не знал мат часть так что с фокусом были проблемы  :Frown:

----------


## airwolf

К прилёту сухих вроде разобрался с фокусом  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Интересные борта-у всех разная окраска :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Роспуск и пилотаж Харчевского!

----------


## airwolf

А колокол просто шикарный!!!!!

----------


## airwolf

Пилотаж Харчевского-очень понравился-БОЕВОЙ!!!!

----------


## airwolf

Смотрелось очень классно-а нарисованная кабина путала  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Порой не успевал ловить его в объёктив-форсаж красивый

----------


## airwolf

Вернулась 4-ка и начала крутить воздушный бой!!! Видно акулу на третьей фотке

----------


## airwolf

Воздушный бой очень понравился-сказали его будут показывать на МАКСе

----------


## airwolf

Вертелись как сумашедшие

----------


## airwolf

Собрались в ромб

----------


## airwolf

Ромб сухих-у всех разный окрас

----------


## airwolf

Больше всех понравилась Акула

----------


## airwolf

Красавец роспуск

----------


## airwolf

Акула!!!   :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

На этом заканчиваю фотоотчёт из Тамбова  :Smile:  
Спасибо всем кто смотрел фотки  :Smile:  
p.s. Технику бы хорошую и опыт.......... :Tongue:

----------


## Pietarilainen

Не совсем по теме, но...
А можно музей части посетить в частном порядке, не во время праздника, кто нибудь знает?

----------


## Micro

*airwolf*, отличные фотографии! Очень интересно получилось.  :Smile:  

Зав. № калибровщика случайно не разглядели?

----------


## airwolf

> *airwolf*, отличные фотографии! Очень интересно получилось.  
> 
> Зав. № калибровщика случайно не разглядели?


Спасибо! Не,заводской не разглядел-даже не знаю где он находится.

----------


## AC

*Тамбов -- год нынешний* (фото):
http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...3/airwolf_001/
(С) Airwolf

----------


## airwolf

> *Тамбов -- год нынешний* (фото):
> http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...3/airwolf_001/
> (С) Airwolf


Ну не успеваю анонсировать ;))) АС,когда Вы всё успеваете видеть?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Ну не успеваю анонсировать ;))) АС,когда Вы всё успеваете видеть?


RSS  :Wink:

----------


## airwolf

В общем в августе летали по 3 лётных смены в неделю.
Жалко,что летает в основном 1-2 борта. Я не успел на "Волгу" застал тока "Софрино" и то под вечер! Всё в сохранение ресурса.........
База хранения опустела на половину..........
Ещё летал АН-12,но я на него не успел. Липецк помешал наведываться в Тамбов своей периодичностью полётов,а отпуск он не бесконечный :(

----------


## BSA

Интересно в этом году будет показ Липецка в Тамбовской летке или отобьют как в прошлом году?

----------


## Pilot

в этом уже отбили Стрижей на 70 летие Сызрани с формулировкой о не целесообразности :(

----------


## BSA

> в этом уже отбили Стрижей на 70 летие Сызрани с формулировкой о не целесообразности :(


это да, ну и слухи грустные ходят про 12ое,да и пока только на "коммерческом" пивном рок тусняке подтверждают  пыжей

----------

